# Short high pitched meow?



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

When my 2 year old boy screams or makes a loud noise, our 8 month old kitten will make a really bizarre noise? She opens her mouth, and lets out a series of short high pitched meows, directed at the noise. 
Its hard to explain, you'd have to hear it to know what I mean - we find it quite amusing to watch and listen to, but just curious as to what this might mean?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Is she spayed, hopefully she is at that age, but if not might she be coming into season and "calling"


----------



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes she is spayed...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Is it like chattering, does she do it whilst she is watching birds out of the window. something like this


----------



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Bingo, GreyHare - spot on! Do you know what it means?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

It's something to do with them hunting, wanting to hunt, attention, Maudey does it whilst watching birds out of the window and she adpots a low stalking stance, but it's nothing bad  I think some do it when they come into heat too but as yours is spayed so not applicable.


----------



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats what I thought it meant, but she only seems to do it when my 2 year old makes a screechy noise or screams! Really odd!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe she thinks he is a bird or something? Two year olds can be pretty high pitched! (and cats can be a bit dim )


----------



## MrsD86 (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL, Just listening to my boy now, I can see why Tia might think that...


----------

